# DS #3574: Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: Echoes of Time (USA)



## JPH (Mar 24, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-4715^^
*GBAtemp Does Not Host ROMs
Those who choose to request or post links to ROMs will be banned immediately!*

Use the Action Replay below code to fix the anti-piracy measures. Remember, this is not the correct topic to post problems you're having with cheats, anti-piracy troubles, and other related problems! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*
020CAE48 E3A00000
020CAE4C E12FFF1E
020CB1B0 E3A00000
020CB1B4 E12FFF1E*

(Thanks to iNFiNiTY for the code)


----------



## NDStemp (Mar 24, 2009)

Ahh finally! Been waiting for this to come out in English. Hope its better than the first game.


----------



## manoelpdb (Mar 24, 2009)

finally! the waiting is over... or not?
i mean... is it work on flashcard? or the moogle screen of death appears D: ?


----------



## Squadzilla (Mar 24, 2009)

inb4piracy


----------



## mauroh (Mar 24, 2009)

Here I was all happy to play this rather than the wii version and someone had t remeber me of the dreaded Moogles of Death!! Here's hoping that it works fine!


----------



## Feels Good Man (Mar 24, 2009)

Finally : D

Cant play WiFi right now though D :


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice to see this one out, but I'm getting kinda tired of this genre of RPG. After all the other RPGs out this March and GTA, I'll give it a go.


----------



## GreenBanana (Mar 24, 2009)

Cool.  Once it's actually available let's check out the undubbing process.  Remember, J version is approximately 3332.


----------



## ZeroEXE93 (Mar 24, 2009)

Cool, FFCC is out. I'll buy it sometime this week when I get the chance. Until then, I'll continue playing my Japanese version.


----------



## megawalk (Mar 24, 2009)

i am sooo touched, i was waiting to long for this *Sniff* i am litteraly crying out of happiness *Sniff* AND THE HELL With the Moogle Screen of DEATH >,<
i am so happy =) i've been waiting to long for this, hurray for square


----------



## TwinBlades (Mar 24, 2009)

FINALLY, anyone wants to join our FC GROUP!

http://z8.invisionfree.com/MVPS/index.php?


----------



## littleshinobi520 (Mar 24, 2009)

my life will finaly be complete once i play this game brought down to us from the heavens of square enix


----------



## xxRAG3 (Mar 24, 2009)

I just jizzed in my pants.
Sorry for the children.
Wifi, the one thing ive been waiting for (it was desperately needed!)


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Mar 24, 2009)

Well that's good. Finally all the DS games I wanted this month is complete.


----------



## Domination (Mar 24, 2009)

Yay Wifi Here I come! I'll be in seventh heaven in just a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you Square Enix!


----------



## da_head (Mar 25, 2009)

STOP RELEASING GOOD GAMES PLZ. GOT NO TIME.

kthxbai


----------



## lurked (Mar 25, 2009)

haha.... great game it finally came out...

oh boy lots of great games coming out around this time... i have like 5 unfinished games


----------



## m3rox (Mar 25, 2009)

xxRAG3 said:
			
		

> I just jizzed in my pants.
> Sorry for the children.



I find that post kinda disturbing (the fact that you jizzed to children).

Anyway, this should be good, the last one was.


----------



## GreenBanana (Mar 25, 2009)

da_head said:
			
		

> STOP RELEASING GOOD GAMES PLZ. GOT NO TIME.
> 
> kthxbai


It's not released yet; there's just a thread posted on GBAtemp.  So you've got time.


----------



## N-TG (Mar 25, 2009)

My god...this month I sent my ds for a broken L button...WHY WHY WHY???

(I also want my Suzumiya Haruhi game and my life is complete...)

Also...yeah for the ds games!!!


----------



## da_head (Mar 25, 2009)

GreenBanana said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uhh i thought the whole point of making a *release* thread, is that it has been released? o.O


----------



## Goli (Mar 25, 2009)

YES!
I loved FFCC:ROF!
Hope they fixed the HORRIBLE lag the Japanese version had.


----------



## JPH (Mar 25, 2009)

GreenBanana said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, it is released.
Once a release is pre'd I post news on the release, whether or not I can find the release.

So basically...the release is out there.


----------



## Sobaku (Mar 25, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Actually, it is released.
> Once a release is pre'd I post news on the release, *whether or not I can find the release.*
> 
> So basically...the release is out there. happy.gif



and how do you know if it's released? o.O


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Mar 25, 2009)

To bypass protection this is the code:

020CAE48 E3A00000
020CAE4C E12FFF1E
020CB1B0 E3A00000
020CB1B4 E12FFF1E


----------



## Goli (Mar 25, 2009)

fastest piracy check code ever


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Mar 25, 2009)

Holy shit a code already?  I can't even find the game much less know there's piracy checks and there's a code? yeesh.


----------



## Domination (Mar 25, 2009)

So there IS a piracy check?


----------



## littleshinobi520 (Mar 25, 2009)

i must find this now so i can live the rest of my life in my room playing this awesome game


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Mar 25, 2009)

Yeah that's amazing since no one can't seem to find the actually game yet...technology is so fast these days it makes me wonder about future gaming when I get to age 50


----------



## airpirate545 (Mar 25, 2009)

Isnt that the Japanese boxart? None of my sources have it yet...


----------



## da_head (Mar 25, 2009)

normally for cheats, i update the file from cheats.gbatemp.net, but since narin isn't around, is there anyone else maintaining em? iunno how to input in the codes myself :S


----------



## Goli (Mar 25, 2009)

Use DSATM.


----------



## GreenBanana (Mar 25, 2009)

JPH said:
			
		

> GreenBanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Narin's still hung over, eh?


----------



## xjeffyx (Mar 25, 2009)

the group who dumped it only has 3 releases under there belt it will turn up shortly. have patience.


----------



## PuyoDead (Mar 25, 2009)

SOMEONE is upset that they can't find it... Such anger, tsk, tsk. Give it time, even if it's nowhere to be seen yet, that's the release information to look for.


----------



## xshinox (Mar 25, 2009)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Yeah that's amazing since no one can't seem to find the actually game yet...technology is so fast these days it makes me wonder about future gaming when I get to age 50


thats how it is. when a game comes out, it will be difficult to find it right away. after awhile, more sources will get the game and share with the whole world


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Mar 25, 2009)

GreenBanana said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oooh and a very cheerful screw you too GreenBanana, I really like to think that the staff of the site know what they're doing as opposed to the average user.

Don't take your personal inadequacies out on the staff, Banana they don't control the releases they only report them. Crawl off and wait patiently like the rest of us.


----------



## Depravo (Mar 25, 2009)

da_head said:
			
		

> normally for cheats, i update the file from cheats.gbatemp.net, but since narin isn't around, is there anyone else maintaining em? iunno how to input in the codes myself :S


Yes, Curley and his cronies are (and doing an excellent job of it, I might add).

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=142609

PS. How come GBAtemp never give the big, red 'NO ROMS' warning for the Imagine games?


----------



## Rayder (Mar 25, 2009)

da_head said:
			
		

> normally for cheats, i update the file from cheats.gbatemp.net, but since narin isn't around, is there anyone else maintaining em? iunno how to input in the codes myself :S



Yep, Curley5959 has been maintaining the dat in Narin's absence. Look in my sig for the link.


As for this game, if it DOES have a piracy check, now will be a good time to test the CycloDS's (and a few other flashcarts) auto-anti-piracy fixing to see if it actually works or not.


----------



## eltrut (Mar 25, 2009)

So does anyone here actually HAVE the release yet?

Just wondering if the anti-piracy fix by iNFiNiTY is real...


----------



## rumsey (Mar 25, 2009)

Jesus so Curley's maintaining it!?  And I just found out about fatsos thread here! http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=142154
So which is it!?  Why are there now THREE cheat db threads, ridiculous.

*Removed*


----------



## Goli (Mar 25, 2009)

rumsey said:
			
		

> Also GreenBanana, you're a moron.



lol


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Mar 25, 2009)

eltrut said:
			
		

> So does anyone here actually HAVE the release yet?
> 
> Just wondering if the anti-piracy fix by iNFiNiTY is real...



What the fuck do you think? How would i make it without the release?


----------



## Feels Good Man (Mar 25, 2009)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> eltrut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lmfao

I'm still trying to find it >__< lol


----------



## blu9987 (Mar 25, 2009)

another big release

*wonders how long till the site goes down again*


----------



## kongsnutz (Mar 25, 2009)

Can't find anywhere........i've checked over 20 places now........does not exist yet


----------



## manoelpdb (Mar 25, 2009)

kongsnutz said:
			
		

> Can't find anywhere........i've checked over 20 places now........does not exist yet



it exists: it was dumped but not uploaded yet.
simple no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ?


----------



## Kawo (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks infinity but what is the ID code?

I can't put the code without the ID.

I'll try the game on my cyclo.


----------



## kongsnutz (Mar 25, 2009)

Kawo said:
			
		

> Thanks infinity but what is the ID code?
> 
> I can't put the code without the ID.
> 
> I'll try the game on my cyclo.




Did you find it?

Any hints as to where..............no links


----------



## Kawo (Mar 25, 2009)

Nevermind, it was a fake english version.


----------



## da_head (Mar 25, 2009)

Depravo said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


many thanks


----------



## GhostToast (Mar 25, 2009)

someone wake me when its public


----------



## MattiasMorphine (Mar 25, 2009)

*Waiting* *Waiting*


...


----------



## JPH (Mar 25, 2009)

Sobaku said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably the same code that was used to fix the anti-piracy measures in the Japanese ROM.


----------



## politta (Mar 25, 2009)

The Japanese code aren't this?

020CAE48 E3A00000
020CAE4C E12FFF1E
020CB1B0 E3A00000
020CB1B4 E12FFF1E


----------



## Cablephish (Mar 25, 2009)

Guys, you might want to stop annoying the inFiNiTY.

Is this game like Revenant Wings? If anyone knows how this game plays, please, do tell.


----------



## rumsey (Mar 25, 2009)

Seriously Cablephish? How it plays?  Well its a sequel to FFCC: Rings of Fate and plays the same


----------



## xjeffyx (Mar 25, 2009)

JPH said:
			
		

> Sobaku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



actually the problem is the scene ftps has all incomplete files due to the group preing it being new. i have it on 2 of my ftps one is 13mb the other is 10mb somehow its  not being finished so its not spreading anywhere. i tried the wii version but couldnt get used to the controls i love the cc series


----------



## JPH (Mar 25, 2009)

xjeffyx said:
			
		

> actually the problem is the scene ftps has all incomplete files due to the group preing it being new. i have it on 2 of my ftps one is 13mb the other is 10mb somehow its  not being finished so its not spreading anywhere. i tried the wii version but couldnt get used to the controls i love the cc series


On two FTP's I'm looking at. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm sure it will eventually spread correctly. 
I was really just trying to clear it up for GreenBanana because he didn't understand completely what I was saying.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Mar 25, 2009)

jeez what a time for my battery to go 
i'll try this in the am


----------



## jinxvorheeze (Mar 25, 2009)

Plays alright, Wii version and DS version are the same, so the Wii controls are pretty messed up, and the window mode really kill the gameplay. Also no local multiplayer so a Slot-1 DS card and a modded Wii are nice to have so you can play multiplayer.


----------



## Link5084 (Mar 25, 2009)

How does Wii-DS connectivity on this work? Does the CycloDS and G6 only support this? Are the Wii and DS versions exactly the same with no differences at all?


----------



## JoyConG (Mar 25, 2009)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> Guys, you might want to stop annoying the inFiNiTY.
> 
> Is this game like Revenant Wings? If anyone knows how this game plays, please, do tell.


No. It's more like an action rpg with co-op.


----------



## sa1amandra (Mar 25, 2009)

hey what was the specific words you needed to google this game?
(something like [5034]_The_Cool_Game.nds)


----------



## m3rox (Mar 25, 2009)

Will the newb mod please stop deleting posts?  That's just not cool.  I WAS talking about the game, you just couldn't see that for some strange reason.


----------



## SamusKnight2K (Mar 25, 2009)

Okay, just got the game and I can confirm there seems to be no anti-piracy measures in place for the game. It seems to save correctly when using the options menu. I'm running it on the Supercard DS ONE with latest firmware. All common patches (Auto speed, saving to SD, reset to scds1 menu, rts support, etc.) are active and there seems to be no in-game issues. Also when trimmed the game rounds out to be around 115MB, 5 more MB as compared to it's Japanese counterpart.


----------



## Orc (Mar 25, 2009)

EDIT: nvm playing fine


----------



## Austinz (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow at all the deleted posts, this topic killed my scroll button, either way, the DS is king of games right now


----------



## xjeffyx (Mar 25, 2009)

SamusKnight2K said:
			
		

> Okay, just got the game and I can confirm there seems to be no anti-piracy measures in place for the game. It seems to save correctly when using the options menu. I'm running it on the Supercard DS ONE with latest firmware. All common patches (Auto speed, saving to SD, reset to scds1 menu, rts support, etc.) are active and there seems to be no in-game issues. Also when trimmed the game rounds out to be around 115MB, 5 more MB as compared to it's Japanese counterpart.



same for the cyclo the game is running great i played thru like 45 mins of the wii version so i skipped all the intros and im at the boss of the 2nd area. either it has no checks or the cyclo auto patch is working great. truthfully i hope its the auto patcher doing its job. game is great

i also joined a wfc game with 4 players it connected fine but it lagged like something crazy. i dunno if it was me or them laggin but it was slow as heck.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 25, 2009)

Rayder said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I don't really have time to play through it, but I was able to load it fine on my CycloDS and just finished watching a cutscene, which was pretty cool. Graphics are great, just like the last game. Look forward to getting around to it later. But yeah, as far as I can tell, the firmware seems to be doing its job.


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Mar 25, 2009)

The game is crap.
NO thanks squaresoft but make a real final fantasy!


----------



## SamusKnight2K (Mar 25, 2009)

If you trimmed it with a bad program that could be the cause. Some trimmers will trim the excess space from roms but also removes the important bits of info within that for Wi-fi connections.  Otherwise it could be incompatibilities with the game and YSmenu. All you can do is wait for an updated version or get another flashcart.

On a side-note, I just tried the Wi-Fi connection... And unfortunately just like the JPN version the USA version suffers bad lag in movement.


----------



## JPH (Mar 25, 2009)

m3rox said:
			
		

> Will the newb mod please stop deleting posts?  That's just not cool.  I WAS talking about the game, you just couldn't see that for some strange reason.


The staff member that removed your post was definitely not a 'newb' moderator. 
Check your PM box and read my PM that has the information about the staff member who removed your post and who you need to contact for an explanation as to why your post was removed.

Personally, I feel both of your posts in this topic should be removed.
Regardless if the reason provided with the trash was correct...

1st Post) The first one was just plain gross. Perhaps the bottom part of the post should have been left in tact (however not-contributing it was...)
2nd Post) Matters like these are to be taken up privately. Not on the forums - PM an active staff apart of the moderating crew for an explanation as to why your post was removed. Also, be respectful towards staff members - they help keep the forum clean and the site running.

I'm not a moderator - I'm just taking a glance at the rules and a look at your posts.
Not here to argue with you (sorry if I sound a bit pissed off, I'm not...though it does rub me wrong you referred to one of my friends as a 'newb' mod, when he/she most certainly is not) so please take it up with a moderator as I have no say so on these matters nor do I really much care to be honest with you (though I did kinda take time to write up this post lol).

I know I'm at fault here as well, for not taking this matter privately and straying off-topic with you.
Carry on.


----------



## GreenBanana (Mar 25, 2009)

I can't tell yet if replacing the movies folder with the Japanese one had any affect, because the first video is just gasping and laughing.  Which is odd, because usually you can tell if it's Japanese laughter.  I'm pretty sure it's somehow not the Japanese audio, because the girl sounds remarkably deep-voiced and not hopped up on helium if it is.  I do notice there seems to be a Zapp Rowsdower-esque NPC in this game as well.


----------



## Gagarin (Mar 25, 2009)

So I just copy those codes to txt file

020CAE48 E3A00000
020CAE4C E12FFF1E
020CB1B0 E3A00000
020CB1B4 E12FFF1E

and load it in DSATM? Am I right?


----------



## JPH (Mar 25, 2009)

Gagarin said:
			
		

> So I just copy those codes to txt file
> 
> 020CAE48 E3A00000
> 020CAE4C E12FFF1E
> ...


As said in the original post in orange letters - this is not the correct topic to talk about that.
Try looking at this guide to answer your questions; find a more appropriate topic on the forum (we have a search function on the toolbar).


----------



## GreenBanana (Mar 25, 2009)

Gagarin said:
			
		

> So I just copy those codes to txt file
> 
> 020CAE48 E3A00000
> 020CAE4C E12FFF1E
> ...


Right, don't talk about Crystal Chronciles in the Crystal Chronicles thread.


----------



## JPH (Mar 25, 2009)

GreenBanana said:
			
		

> Right, don't talk about Crystal Chronciles in the Crystal Chronicles thread.


You like being a shithead to me, don't you?

This thread is about the release, not about how to apply cheat codes to ROMs. 
Discuss the release. Period.


(I understand how this post is somewhat contradicting, considering what I said above...however sometimes people need to step in and intervene in topics to try and get them on the right track).


----------



## DeMoN (Mar 25, 2009)

Really?  100% from 64 voters.  Didn't Nintendo Power give this a 6.5.  Or did someone abuse the voting system again?


----------



## GreenBanana (Mar 25, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Really?  100% from 64 voters.  Didn't Nintendo Power give this a 6.5.  Or did someone abuse the voting system again?


Considering the fact that there's no way to actually vote on the forums here, no doubt.


----------



## Normalboyninja (Mar 25, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Really?  100% from 64 voters.  Didn't Nintendo Power give this a 6.5.  Or did someone abuse the voting system again?



Well, IGN gave it 8.5 which is pretty solid. i like the last game so I'm gonna try this. You're right though.... 100%? Not one person even gave it slightly below? lol


----------



## c0pE89 (Mar 25, 2009)

will the cyclods auto-anti-piracy fixing work for this game? Has anyone tryed it yet


----------



## Austinz (Mar 25, 2009)

Just the words final fantasy in the name will guarantee high ratings without even playing it


----------



## Taedirk (Mar 25, 2009)

c0pE89 said:
			
		

> will the cyclods auto-anti-piracy fixing work for this game? Has anyone tryed it yet


Seems to be working fine without applying AR codes.

Relevant Game Related Info So Nobody Whines About My Post: So far, like RoF, I rather like the English voice acting in game.  I did notice that there's a Voice Volume option under the sound menu which could be useful to anyone getting annoyed by the English dialogue.  Also, so bloody happy they converted magic from magicite to just a straight MP system.  Much win.


----------



## kohkindachi (Mar 25, 2009)

The intro video is good lol. Ok by the way I'm able to load it with R4, so can anyone tell me where's the privacy problem? Saving?


----------



## Tanas (Mar 25, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Really?  100% from 64 voters.  Didn't Nintendo Power give this a 6.5.  Or did someone abuse the voting system again?



The voting system is a waste of space, the bad dump of Henry Hatsworth in the Puzzling Adventure had a score of 90+ even though the game wasnt working on any flashcart.


----------



## DeMoN (Mar 25, 2009)

2 Questions:
-Does this have WiFi (online) multiplayer?  
-Does the story have anything to do with Crystal Chronicles, a.k.a, will I need to play CC to understand this?  

And I just tried it with CycloDS firmware 1.54; no freezing so far.


----------



## rumsey (Mar 25, 2009)

1) yes
2) no, and no


----------



## Souldragon (Mar 25, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> 2 Questions:
> -Does this have WiFi (online) multiplayer?
> -Does the story have anything to do with Crystal Chronicles, a.k.a, will I need to play CC to understand this?
> 
> And I just tried it with CycloDS firmware 1.54; no freezing so far.




Yes to Wifi mode.. Just try it.. however it's kind of laggy for me since I try doing worldwide play..
Brand new story..

For anyone who's interest..

SuperCard Slot 1 SHDC or whatever it call.. work fine without cheat..

Test it for 45 mins without Moogle of death and online play work too..


----------



## Mr.Mister (Mar 25, 2009)

*CYCLODS CONFIRMED AS WORKING WITHOUT BYPASS CODES WITH FIRMWARE v1.54!!*

*ahem* Just had to make sure the forum knew.

So far I just created a clavat and playing part way through the beginning right now, I gotta say it's pretty polished in the graphics department. I think I'm gonna like this game.


----------



## BobTheTaco (Mar 25, 2009)

Unpatched on dstt 1.16 it is not able to save.
Patched on dstt 1.16 it freezes after character creation. Will look into further.

EDIT
patched without DSATM (put code in usrcheat) and works perfectly.


----------



## pro2oman (Mar 25, 2009)

this may be kind of stupid but does anyone know if the R4 team is still Alive and working on update to fix the new game issues??
I have tested on r4 with no codes and does not let me save going to try to use the codes
but if anyone know anything for the r4 team please shear the info... and give me some Hope


----------



## kohkindachi (Mar 25, 2009)

pro2oman said:
			
		

> this may be kind of stupid but does anyone know if the R4 team is still Alive and working on update to fix the new game issues??
> I have tested on r4 with no codes and does not let me save going to try to use the codes
> but if anyone know anything for the r4 team please shear the info... and give me some Hope


It GAME OVER for R4  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol 

By the way can anyone tell me where to save? I gonna try


----------



## pro2oman (Mar 25, 2009)

so the team gave in??? that's not good looks like I'm stuck using codes :/
any other alternatives, custom R4 software or anything??


----------



## BobTheTaco (Mar 25, 2009)

Save at crystals in town


----------



## Anakir (Mar 25, 2009)

Fuck. WiFi's still as laggy as shit? That's so BS.

Is there DS to DS connection? If no, I won't bother with this game. :\


----------



## pro2oman (Mar 25, 2009)

i believe there is ds to ds and also ds to wii


----------



## Mr.Mister (Mar 25, 2009)

Local: DS to DS
Local: DS to Wii
-
Online: DS to DS
Online: DS to Wii
Online: Wii to Wii


Those are the combinations you can have with various wireless modes.

_Other quick facts you should all know..._
-You can create 12 text phrases for communication online *which includes your choice of a gesture your character makes* for said phrase.
-*Online can be accessed anytime* through a save crystal.
-There are *scratch cards* like in GTA CW.
-The Chronicles book returns from the original FFCC on Gamecube.
-You can play online with *anyone* from the world, your region, or with friends.

So far I haven't been able to find a game, looks like friend codes (once again) are your best bet to have a stable game going.


----------



## xxRAG3 (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks mister, about the cyclo thing. I was kind of freakin out (i wanted to play now, and not wait a day!)


----------



## Aeladya (Mar 25, 2009)

I can't seem to find the game ID, does anyone have it?


----------



## kohkindachi (Mar 25, 2009)

Whew...finally working on my R4 :/ Wifi works too.

so now...anyone knows where can i find my friend code


----------



## Mr.Mister (Mar 25, 2009)

Yea RAG it works fine, although I haven't gotten far, but it seems Team Cyclops really thought ahead with this one. Bottom line is that it works flawlessly.

Remember kiddies, CycloDS Firmware v1.*54*


----------



## pro2oman (Mar 25, 2009)

kohkindachi said:
			
		

> Whew...finally working on my R4 :/ Wifi works too.
> 
> so now...anyone knows where can i find my friend code


did you use the code??? if so could you tell me how to add it to my r4??


----------



## kohkindachi (Mar 25, 2009)

pro2oman said:
			
		

> kohkindachi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes i use the code lol. Please hold on I'll pm you


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 25, 2009)

games really good i'm just stuck on one part... but other wise you can add team members once you go to the town that's freaking sweet!!


----------



## Aeladya (Mar 25, 2009)

Can you send me the info as well for the R4? I know how to add it, but I can't find the game ID to add it to the AR Code Manager.


----------



## Icey (Mar 25, 2009)

GAME ID: CFIE 83675145
You're welcome.


----------



## Link5084 (Mar 25, 2009)

Link5084 said:
			
		

> How does Wii-DS connectivity on this work? Does the CycloDS and G6 only support this? Are the Wii and DS versions exactly the same with no differences at all?



Anyone know these answers?


----------



## Aeladya (Mar 25, 2009)

Icey said:
			
		

> GAME ID: CFIE 83675145
> You're welcome.



Thank you very much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## darthsabre (Mar 25, 2009)

I can't seem to get this to work on R4 with YSMENU firmware.

I have added the cheatcode and over wrote the USRCHEAT file but when I try to run the game, there is no cheat option when I highlight the game.

Can someone please pm me how to get this working on R4 with YSMENU installed? (maybe attached a copy of a working USRCHEAT file 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )

Thanks inadvance

EDIT: got it working


----------



## Mr.Mister (Mar 25, 2009)

Link5084 said:
			
		

> Link5084 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From what I've read, yes you can with CycloDS and G6.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Mar 25, 2009)

That's really sad, to see this topic becomes so popular that even 'hinting' for the rom will ban you forever. I understand we are suppose to enforce the law of not commercializing or advertising the roms, this is a bit unexpected since people like myself is searching for this rom too. 

All the other people that are searching for that rom, please don't give any information on how or where to obtain it. It's out now but not visible to download...yet.


----------



## geminisama (Mar 25, 2009)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> That's really sad, to see this topic becomes so popular that even 'hinting' for the rom will ban you forever. I understand we are suppose to enforce the law of not commercializing or advertising the roms, this is a bit unexpected since people like myself is searching for this rom too.
> 
> All the other people that are searching for that rom, please don't give any information on how or where to obtain it. It's out now but not visible to download...yet.



Yes it is, playing now. Anyone who where to grab my friendcode?


----------



## WhyKlef (Mar 25, 2009)

Mr.Mister said:
			
		

> Link5084 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty impressive, I've just done it with my CycloDS... 

On the other hand, I didn't have to add any codes whatsoever, is it that the CycloDS fixes the anti-piracy measure of FFCC:EoT??


----------



## kohkindachi (Mar 25, 2009)

geminisama said:
			
		

> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to know too lol


----------



## Sir VG (Mar 25, 2009)

This type of concept is something that seems very promising.  Granted it should just have multiplayer straight out on the Wii (it doesn't), but I would like to see more games that take advantage of the wireless capabilities of the Wii and DS, for something like strategy games.

And no, Pokemon Battle Colosseum doesn't count.  That was weak connectivity.


----------



## Alic0004 (Mar 25, 2009)

Great to hear that people are getting this working on R4s!  When I first saw the save error, I was pretty worried.

Unfortunately for me, my only working computer right now is a Mac, so I can't edit the cheat files myself.  (Unless there is a mac-compatible cheat editer?)  I'm wondering if anyone would be willing to send me a working usrcheat.dat file?

Can't wait to try it, and see if my girlfriend likes this game (she was really disappointed you couldn't play through the story multiplayer in the last one).


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 25, 2009)

nice, but I guess I'll wait for the european version


----------



## yamiluigi (Mar 25, 2009)

Only english? Because the Wii Game NTSC-U have multi5 (source from a other site of downloads)...


----------



## Exbaddude (Mar 25, 2009)

IGN claims the DS version is better than the Wii.


----------



## jinxvorheeze (Mar 25, 2009)

I agree with them. The Wii version is stunted by the crappy windowed mode, which forces you to resize the 2 different screens constantly, instead of having a button you press to switch between the 2.


----------



## Toutatis (Mar 25, 2009)

yamiluigi said:
			
		

> Only english? Because the Wii Game NTSC-U have multi5 (source from a other site of downloads)...



The game is in French, I guess it's the information you were asking for.


----------



## jink84 (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm running Supercard DS one (SDHC) v.3.14 and the game freezes at the first save crystal... anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## portezbie (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks Infinity, codes worked great for me. Never used DSATM before, but it was pretty easy to figure out.


----------



## Dupont J Shabag (Mar 25, 2009)

Works flawless, without codes, on my Cyclo with 1.54 ... and I have to agree, the Wii version feels broken.

Not only because of the screen malarkey, but because it just doesn't feel right controlling it with the wiimote and nunchuk.

Hmmm, I should see if it is playable with the classic.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 25, 2009)

ah and we're back to the good games again...
FFCC always had lag so gotta live with it but the game has improved over the last one (which i haven't finished)
Let's hope no major bugs in this game appear


----------



## florian (Mar 25, 2009)

working on acecard 2 in akaio ??


----------



## IHN021983 (Mar 25, 2009)

So far so good on AK2.1 with AKAIO 1.4.1, saves and loads just fine.


----------



## capunk (Mar 25, 2009)

Yeah I prefer the DS version over Wii, 
Wii version looks horrible in almost every department, 
The graphics pretty much just an upscaled DS version, Hard to control the character (there is no sensitivity toggle - so I keep falling off), and forced 2 screen at the same time. 
I must say the Wii version is basically an emulated DS version (DS emulator anyone?) 

But the multiplayer, surprisingly easy between DS and Wii. 
So I still say this game has pretty good multiplayer mode despite all of those issues.


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 25, 2009)

*buys downloads to tease friend*


----------



## dib (Mar 25, 2009)

Did anybody else have a problem with their Japanese version save file not working on this?  I got mine to work with a hex editor, but no point posting details if it only occured to me.


----------



## Aeladya (Mar 25, 2009)

The only problem I'm having is the game constantly freezing in the forest and not running. I have Broken Sword for entertainment until I can get it to work though...


----------



## niu (Mar 25, 2009)

work on CycloDS Evolution, DSone SDHC, M3/G6DS Real, iTouchDS, R4 Ultra & i, AK2 & i, AKRPG.


----------



## Kreatur84 (Mar 25, 2009)

doesn`t work with m3real latest FW it crashes at the beginnig,ive seen 2 chrackters and than nothing happens.
fuck i must use dsatm.
I thinked m3 real had a autopiracy patcher. ****


----------



## badgerkins (Mar 25, 2009)

IHN021983 said:
			
		

> So far so good on AK2.1 with AKAIO 1.4.1, saves and loads just fine.



awesome. can't wait to try this when i get home.


----------



## robochrono09 (Mar 25, 2009)

where is the piracy checks ???


----------



## megabug7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Why all the edits? Why not just delete those posts after the first page.


----------



## harbyl (Mar 25, 2009)

ok first time post here can someone tell me how to add the code to my r4 please?


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 25, 2009)

dib said:
			
		

> Did anybody else have a problem with their Japanese version save file not working on this?  I got mine to work with a hex editor, but no point posting details if it only occured to me.


I won't be able to try my (J) save until this evening, but I'll post the results afterwards.  Can you give me a rough idea what you did with the hex editor to get it working?  Was it like a 2 minute "change the game ID" kind of fix, or something more involved?  Thanks.


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Mar 25, 2009)

Just for info.
Game does not run on EDGE and latest firmware.


----------



## Phazon13 (Mar 25, 2009)

skarthebloodchild said:
			
		

> Just for info.
> Game does not run on EDGE and latest firmware.



I can confirm it DOES work, just update your cheat database.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Mar 25, 2009)

If people want, you can use your old Japanese save. It works on the US version


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 25, 2009)

I can confirm this working on my M3 Sakura 1.35 / TouchPod 4.3a X without the need of any ByPass-AR-Cheat or something else.


----------



## GhostToast (Mar 25, 2009)

can anyone confirm if intervention is needed to get this to work on the R4?


----------



## dib (Mar 25, 2009)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> dib said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I replaced the first several dozen-or-so bytes from a U file with the ones from my J file.  Not sure what the difference is, but it worked.


----------



## Serabii (Mar 25, 2009)

GhostToast said:
			
		

> can anyone confirm if intervention is needed to get this to work on the R4?



It works on mine (R4 1.18 FW) just use the AR bypass cheat Infinity provided.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Mar 25, 2009)

I'll probably just give this one a quick look. I didn't really like Rings of Fate, and I still have 4 other games to play at the moment :\ .


----------



## VLinh (Mar 25, 2009)

Could someone give me the Game ID? having difficulty finding it lol =D


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Mar 25, 2009)

ChaosBoi said:
			
		

> I'll probably just give this one a quick look. I didn't really like Rings of Fate, and I still have 4 other games to play at the moment :\ .


It's a vast improvement over RoF really. They took everything RoF improved on and got rid of what RoF did wrong. I'd go more in depth on it but I'm busy playing it


----------



## Gifted1 (Mar 25, 2009)

Twoacross said:
			
		

> Could someone give me the Game ID? having difficulty finding it lol =D



GAME ID: CFIE 83675145

taken from a post 2 pages back.


ETA: Ok I'm gonna download when I get home. Can someone tell me if there are any problems with this running on M3? I'm reading a couple of posts that say it runs on their flashcart just fine without any bypass or cheat anything. So just wanted to know what to expect for when i get home.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Mar 25, 2009)

Excellent news. Good to know many good games for the DS are finally coming out.


----------



## DeadLocked (Mar 25, 2009)

Not even gonna try this game, too chibi, too dub(by), too Crystal Chronicles. I tried both games now but I don't see the point in them, they bore me. To me FF should be tactical or turn based not RT so, no thanks. I can't wait for FF Legend even though it's not really supposed to be a FF game.


----------



## Kreatur84 (Mar 25, 2009)

Gifted1 said:
			
		

> Twoacross said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you must patch it with dsatm then it works,i have an m3real,too


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 25, 2009)

March 09, is a month that should go down in history, so many quality games came out in this month, the game isn't that great, well it is but i just enjoyed the previous ones so far.


----------



## thedicemaster (Mar 25, 2009)

Kreatur84 said:
			
		

> Gifted1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't patch if you have the latest firmware.
the latest firmware has a built-in bypass, but using the cheat together with the built-in bypass causes the game to mess up.

edit: just found out this topic has the japanese boxart.
this is the US boxart:



same style, but translated and with the US age rating.


----------



## Hooya (Mar 26, 2009)

Do I need the cheat code on an EZ Flash 5 or does the latest beta firmware (with the GTA fix) handle this ok?


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 26, 2009)

dib said:
			
		

> Szyslak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, I tried my (J) save and it seems to work just fine un-edited.  Looks like DieForIt had the same result. 

I'll post back after I play for a while on the (J) save.


----------



## rapmat (Mar 26, 2009)

Sorry if i sound like a noob but i've never needed to use cheats on a rom before as patching has fixed any game that has given me problems so far but I have no idea how to by-pass piracy on my r4 using cheats, so can someone PM me how?


----------



## WarHawk01 (Mar 26, 2009)

this game works 100% on my acekard2 dsi using akio 1.4.1


----------



## Seyiji (Mar 26, 2009)

Fission said:
			
		

> Why all the edits? Why not just delete those posts after the first page.


I agree with Fission screw the editing just delete their posts and up there warning level having to wade through that kinda crap is just stupid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





On Topic...kinda: Why oh why does my DS have to be out of commission 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So many decent games have come out since its demise


----------



## Goshogun1 (Mar 26, 2009)

Great game so far, although I am kinda overwhelmed with what to do. (probably going to create many characters once I get the hang of it) I was surprised how fast and lag-free the couple of online games I played were. This is what I always imagined an online FF to be, after being so disappointed with FF XI. Also, worked fine on latest Sakura W/O any cheat. 

Also, another great translation by Square-Enix. Good voice acting too.


----------



## BestIntrest (Mar 26, 2009)

thedicemaster said:
			
		

> don't patch if you have the latest firmware.
> the latest firmware has a built-in bypass, but using the cheat together with the built-in bypass causes the game to mess up.



I love you FOREVER for telling me this. Fix'd my game _and_ got me to update my firmware.


----------



## manobon (Mar 27, 2009)

I thought I'd be turned off by the chibi style, but the presentation and gameplay (and the 16 year old sounding like a 40-year old Japanese man) have sold the game for me- fun stuff!

(Though, I really wish there was an 'FF 1-3' stylized RT Action RPG- not everything has to be so ornate!)


----------



## Wekker (Mar 27, 2009)

Does anyone know why the URSCHEATS.dat shows two piracy bypass code for this game?
these two, which one should i enable?

Anti-Piracy Bypass Code
Piracy Bypass Code

Edit: blackscreen when using only the 2nd option with DSTT


----------



## yozyoz (Mar 28, 2009)

has anyone tried local co-op mode? is it as laggy as the japanese rom?

edit sorry double post :|


----------



## xshinox (Mar 31, 2009)

local co-op shouldnt lag whatsoever. if it is like RoF co-op then it should not lag. only time it will/can lag is if there are too many things on screen at once.

has anyone undub the game? i did it and got battle voices to be japanese but there are no voices during the cutscenes.


----------



## hvsep (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't know if I should be asking this here, but...

I put the code in, the game loads up and everything, but when I try to save at the crystal, it tells me "DS card not inserted." Does anyone know what I can do? Help is greatly appreciated, please.


----------

